
Curve fitting A: Linear Least Squares - webdva
https://terpconnect.umd.edu/~toh/spectrum/CurveFitting.html
======
selimthegrim
Would be interesting to see how he treats Voigt lineshape

------
kmundnic
Replacing "Signal Processing" with "Regression" or "Least Squares" in the
title would make more sense.

~~~
dang
We changed the title from "Introduction to Signal Processing: Curve fitting".

